# disparition documents Pages



## danar (9 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
Depuis des années j'utilise Pages, avec toute une partie de mes documents créés sur iCloud (Pages). Avec des dossiers pour un meilleur classement. En gérant ces dossiers, il y a quelques jours, tous mes documents Pages du dossier Pages ont disparus. Que ce soit avec l'iMac, l'iPad ou l'iPhone ( mais cela ne concerne pas les documents de mon mac qui sont stockés eux aussi sur iCloud drive. Seulement ceux qui sont dans le dossier Pages)... Quelqu'un connait-il le moyen de les récupérer ? J'ai deux fichiers qui trainent dans mon iMac portant ce nom :  iPad_64bit_10.3.1_14E304_Restore.ipsw idem pour iPhone... utile ? ou pas ? 
Merci d'avance à qui trouvera une solution


----------



## gedefah (13 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Même pbm aujourd'hui, le seul document pages créé par ma femme a disparu. Bien sûr, s'agissant de cloud, pas de sauvegarde...
C'est un document de travail important, je suis preneur d'un tuyau.

Sur mon compte cloud, mes 2 documents keynotes sont encore là.

A+


----------



## danar (14 Juin 2017)

gedefah a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Même pbm aujourd'hui, le seul document pages créé par ma femme a disparu. Bien sûr, s'agissant de cloud, pas de sauvegarde...
> C'est un document de travail important, je suis preneur d'un tuyau.
> ...



Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour moi, mais pour vous, voici une indication possible fournie par apple : http://www.iphon.fr/post/icloud-apple-restaurer-donnees-fichiers-effacees-828393
pour moi, ça semble trop tard, même si ça fait moins de 30 jours... bizarre. 
Bonne journée


----------

